# Pavoni EDL pwer switch rewiring



## Mike Williams (Jun 11, 2011)

I have a Pavoni EDL machine dated 2001. I have purchased a new power switch but unlike the old switch that had 3 connectors, this has 4. How do I rewire it correctly. Mike


----------

